# Миеломная болезнь. Повреждение позвоночника



## glebunj (22 Фев 2012)

Здравствуйте. У свекрови поврежден позвоночник из-за миеломной болезни. Ходить совсем не может. Ходит минуты 2-3. Сидеть противопоказано. Просит узнать про хороший корсет, который бы уменьшал и облегчал боли в спине. Кто знает про корсеты,  прошу порекомендовать.


----------

